# I'm back! But with Ich?



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Hello there,
Well it has been some time since I was last on here. I didn't have time for my tanks so I passed my fish on (keeping the tank running) but have now got a bit more time on my hands and have recently got the tanks up to scratch again, had all the water tested and its perfect! This was a few months ago now and I have started to build a loach tank up...yo-yo's, zebras, and a few clowns. 

Although, somehow they had white spot (ich) about a month ago and I did treat with Protozin half dose for the required time, all the spots went...but since then, for the last few weeks, they are still flashing off the sand but no fish in the tank are showing any spots. I don't understand it as when they first started flashing after treatment I did a 25% water change straight away in hope that the ich wouldn't return....but not quite sure what to think now.

Suggestions please?

Thanks! It's nice to be back!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

they could have caught a chill..ich actually attacks the gills first , that could be why they are flashing...
or...they could have gill flukes..
make sure your temp is at 30-32..
don't know what meds you have available there , but they do need to be properly treated right away..


----------

